# Tally up another INFJ



## BuddahFly (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I just recently got into personality typing from a friend and have become somewhat obsessed with it from day to day. It's hard for me to not be in a conversation without trying to analyze someone. However, I've been inclined lately to find more INFJs out there because I have only met two so far, which is rare considering my friend (ENFP - the one who introduced me to brain typing) is slowly making a career out of it and has interviewed hundreds of people.

I have been dating an INTP now for three years - the love of my life. Now every time I meet one I need to pick their brain and see what millions and millions and millions of thoughts they have been pondering about for the past two seconds.

I get along great with ENFPs, INFPs, INTPs, and have love/hate relationships with ENTPs lol. My dad is an ISTJ and my mom is an ISFJ. I am not quite sure what my sister is but if I had to guess I'd go with an ESTJ.

OK that's all I can think of for the moment - thanks for reading :happy:


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Have fun and enjo the forums. There are numerous INFJs and for some reasons, this may be one of the few places where ye out-number other personality types. Well, aside from the INFPs. Can't move with INFPs.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

BuddahFly said:


> Now every time I meet one I need to pick their brain and see what millions and millions and millions of thoughts they have been pondering about for the past two seconds.


:shocked:

Best of luck with that one. I don't think you'll find too many INTPs here. 

*runs and hides*


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome in, you can never have too many INFJs, that's why God made so few of them :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe, my mother is also an ISFJ


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

Be brave, Trope...

*repeats to self* though I walk through the valley...

*cough*


I know very few INFJs I haven't gotten along with, and I think they're like our natural partners--opposite sides of the "wanderers in life" coin, and both parties tend to benefit quite naturally from each other. You can take a rest from your extreme feelings and empathy around people with thick, leathery emotional barriers, and we find people with internal depth who are completely foreign to us to learn about. Feel free to pick my brain (I'm sure you'll find me in chat one of these days, if you keep an eye out)... but be wary of what you might find hidden there.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome. My brain is available as well. Enjoy it here.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> Be brave, Trope...
> 
> *repeats to self* though I walk through the valley...





nightriser13 said:


> Welcome. My brain is available as well. Enjoy it here.


Flee! Save yourselves, my brethren!

I'll stay here and protect your retreat. She can pick my brain like a starved zombie if she wants. I'll not let her pass.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Now Trope, there is enough *peril *for all of us. :crazy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Easy for you to say. She doesn't want to pick through your skull for fleshy and delicious morsels.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Quickly, download your consciousness and I will rebuild you later.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Quickly, download your consciousness and I will rebuild you later.


I want t o download my consciousness, I want to see how I would be as man??:crazy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Quickly, download your consciousness and I will rebuild you later.


If Cryptonia were offering, I'd probably accept. From you it seems like another Machiavellian ploy.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> If Cryptonia were offering, I'd probably accept. From you it seems like another Machiavellian ploy.


Me??? never....


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Zombies to transhumanism. This is intriguing! 

Just toss her a string theorist. :wink:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Zombies to transhumanism. This is intriguing!
> 
> Just toss her a string theorist. :wink:


rofl!!!!:crazy::tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Zombies to transhumanism. This is intriguing!


Zombies don't like the taste of cyborgs. That's why Neph is safe.



> Just toss her a string theorist. :wink:


Do we have one of those?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I could make one. :crazy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Don't forget the fleshy brain. :wink:


----------

